# Neutering an older dog



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Has anyone waited a while before neutering their male? I'm wondering because the new pup we'll be picking up at the end of the month is 7 mths. old now, so will be at least 8 mths. old before we get the date for his surgery. 

His present owner has told me that he marked once or twice so I'm hoping it won't be a huge problem once he's with us, but also wondering if the surgery will curtail his marking. Ricky has never marked anywhere yet.... wonder if he'll start marking too!   

I appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Marj: When I had my male German Shepherd, it was suggested at that time (Earily 80's) to wait until a pup was between 7 - 9 months before neutering. That was the norm then. You may have some marking between the two of them. You may have to go back to square one with both dogs, to stop any marking before it starts. I once had a Shepherd (neutered at 18 months) and a lab not neutered. They drove me nuts. One would come in from outside and pee on the side of the couch the next one would pee in the same place. But as long as I stopped the first one it was ok. I would distracted them when they came in for a few minutes. Sit stays on mats worked. After that they were fine. Good luck, since your boys are still puppies I'm sure you will do better.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, we're definitely leaving the gates up in the kitchen/dining area until we get back to a routine with the two pups. I usually have the gates opened to part of the rest of the house for Ricky, not all day, but when someone's around to keep tabs on him. He loves to sleep on the couch next to my computer desk here. 

For a little bit, we'll keep them more contained to see just how they behave and to keep the new pup's pee accidents to a minimum. I'm glad we're getting Hector on a Friday as it will allow us all to be involved over the weekend with everyone home. I did find out that my nephew's 5th b'day party will be the day after we pick up the pup so....... we've decided it's best for us to bring both dogs than to leave them home alone after having only just met. I wouldn't feel comfortable with that. 

Thanks Debbie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I just had a male neutered that was almost two years old (20 months). I think the recovery probably took a little longer than it would for a young puppy, but after wearing a cone a few days, he bounced right back.

As for marking, be firm and let him know that is not allowed. I wouldn't even allow my males to mark when we walk around the neighborhood. They had two bushes that they could mark in our front yard, but that was it. I detest dogs urinating and marking at every whim.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

When is the right time to neutered a puppy? And what is the procedure; does there need to be blood work done, first?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was nuetered at 5.5 months....it was a breeze - no cone - no stitches to remove and he was bouncing around too much that nite!!

he has never marked cause we did it so young....was so simple....

Olliemom


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We had Bugsy neutered at 6.5 or 7 months and had no problem with him marking in the house. All my previous male dogs were neutered much later. Romeo (my cream poodle) was neutered at 18 months and a shepherd I had before him was not neutered until he was 3 years old. Neither one ever marked in the house, not once. I have no idea why some dogs mark and some don't. Maybe because we never had any intact females at the house.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Speaking of neutering, my vet is telling me that he likes to wait a little on toy dogs, about six months. He says that because of tooth retention he prefers to wait. I would like to avoid the marking urge, and for the time being Oreo does not lift a leg... YET. So I am wondering what you know about teeth and retention. Did anyone ever have to get them pulled? If yes at what age? In my breeders contract it says I have to have him neutered in or before April of this year. Have any of you found it necessary to have your havs teeth pulled when they got neutered?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've heard about the tooth retention, but Bugsy came out on their own.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was neutered at 6.5 mos and the only place he marks is if I take him to the pet store. He doesn't mark in the house, or n anyone elses house. Just the pet store. He does lift he leg to pee. So does Shelby. It is so cute...She squats, but lifts her right hind leg.

We had no teeth pulling either.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty had three teeth pulled when she was 5 months, according to her vet records, but that was before she belonged to us. I don't know much more about it. She also only has five upper incisors. One of the reasons her breeder decided not to keep her. We don't mind. None of our kids have "normal" teeth either!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have not heard about tooth retention, what is that? 

And my dog trainer made me nervous about having him neutered, with the comment about it can be risky, and sometimes dogs are lost during the operation. I never knew that.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The risk really is minimal these days. If the dog is not going to be used for breeding it is much better off being spayed or neutered. We recommend that puppies be neutered before the hormones start kicking in.

We have two males, retired from breeding, who were neutered at 8 and 5 years. Both had been breeding dogs for several years. It took a few months for the normal intact male hormones to fade but after that they are like any other neutered males. They really lead more peaceful, happy lives after being neutered.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

All the animals I've ever had (and there were planty, currently three dogs and two cats) have been spayed/neutered without any ill effects. It has taken my hubby a while to get with the program about neutering "his" male dogs. He never had a problem with spaying our females. lol I am a firm believer that the only dogs that should be kept intact are the ones that are being show and bred.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Just curious, when do the hormones start to kick in? Around what age?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Just curious, when do the hormones start to kick in? Around what age?


Tom, I am curious too? Can you tell us?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I just had Cosmo neutered - he was 8 months old . He was not marking but he was starting the mounting and he had dominance issues . He was neutered two weeks ago . he did very well - no problems with the anesthesia . Yes they did do blood work first .They do a blood panel and one thing they check is liver function .. His stitches were absorbed so we did not have to go back for suture removal .
He did just fine post op full of energy so I would have to crate him so he would rest .. The vet was admant that he tale it easy for 3 - 5 days . The vet suggested he be neutered after he had all his adult tooth for the same reasons said here . Just in case there is a tooth that is retained . O waited a month ;ater just for convenience issues .Cosmo did have a tooth that was retained but it came out on its own .
I had Asta neutered at 1 year . The breeder that i bought Asta from did not require that I neuter him before I brought him home but some do ..
He was not marking either . I still feel I waited too long . My husband was conflicted until the vet said you will lose your dog . He said a bigger intact male woud probably attack him and kill him . That was all I needed to hear . He did not mark but he did have a little stuffed special girlfriend if you catch my drift ..
Now Ahnold is next to have his special operaton but the vet said to wait until he has settled in and he is over his move to his new home .


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cosmosmom said:


> Hi
> My husband was conflicted until the vet said you will lose your dog . He said a bigger intact male woud probably attack him and kill him . That was all I needed to hear.


I agree with your vet for the most part.  But it's actually the fixed males that go after the intact ones. I've seen quite a few incidents at the park where fixed males go after the unfixed ones. I always put Romeo on the leash when there is an unfixed male playing off leash, as he also has the tendency to go after them. He is quite an alfa male. The funny thing is that when he was intact he got along great with all the intact males, even pitbulls.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Julia. I cannot help it but I am laughing. I guess that is what you call Pxxxx Envy. He. He.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Rita you got that right!!! 
As I mentioned before, we waited too long to fix Romeo, he was 18 months and for a while after we fixed him (like 2 or 3 months) it got worse instead of getting better. He was soooo mad at us, it's like he knew what got taken away and he was not a happy camper. So when we got Bugsy, I knew right away that I wasn't going to wait and fixed him early on. Last thing I would ever want is a little Napoleon on my hands!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Most of our puppy owners neuter their males by 8 months. I think that's generally about the time that they start to realize other purposes.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
When I had Asta neutered he was just a year - he also thought something terrible had happened to him . he looked at me and then he looked at this operative site and he whined . it was like he said Look Mommy - they did this to me .. After that he was depressed for awhile , it was like he knew he had lost something special and it was not coming back .. . He never liked going to that vet after that . It did not matter how nice they were to him it was over as far as he was concerned .. 
He would look at me and then look at the door like come on . Lets get out of here . You cannot trust these people !!
I do not know about was who attacking who he was not specific. Intact or neutered . He just said it was taking a risk with a small dog especially if he was exposed to other larger male dogs .. I guess Iassumed they would be intact 
That is why I depend on you people for the straight scoop and best information .. 
..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, the owner of the pup we are getting at the end of the month suggested getting him neutered before we pick him up. It's a little cheaper over by her as well, but more importantly, Hector (def. have to change his name!) will be able to go back to his home and recover w/o the stress of a new home. What I also like about this arrangement, is that should he start marking with gusto, hopefully doing the neutering now, will lessen that chance.... but I've been told some will mark whether neutered or not. Oh well.  

Have I mentioned lately that I can't wait??!!?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Marj: What a great breeder Hector is coming from. It sounds like they are doing everything possible to make this transition the best for everyone. I "tip my hat" to all involved.  How many days it is it now? "15"  Good Luck.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't assume Hector will mark - Ollie is 8 months yesterday - neutered at 5.5 months and has never marked or lifted his leg!! I love it!!!

Olliesmom aka Catherine


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well Ahnold was neutered yesterday . 
He was 1 year on Februaury 22. it is hard to believe he has been with us for over 2 weeks . 
He did really well . He still has a little bit of anesthetic breath today but he is frisky and full of life and wanting to play .
He came home and had a light dinner and took care of all the necessities and then he went back in the crate for a rest . He was up again at 11 for a potty break a little pain medication and he woke up at 7 this morning .
he has not touched his incision . he is a really good patient and I think he did better than cosmo but cosmo did really well and he did not need the pain medication ..


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope Ahnold has a quick recovery~
It sounds like he is doing just wonderful at your house.
As Ahnolds breeder, it makes me happy to know he is so loved!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is very good to hear! I hope Ahnold continues to feel better and doesnt' eventually lick his stitches. Ricky started doing it like crazy on day 3 so we had to get the cone.  

Good luck!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Update on Ahnold You were right - he got the lickies I had to take him in to the Vet .
They put a plastic collar on him and gave him some cream for his genital area . He was put back on his pain medication for a day or two and he is doing fine now . We put a different collar on him - easier to maneur . It is like a bumper - you blow it up .
It works great as a protector for when he and Cosmo have a hard ear or neck tug .. He likes it adjusted to it and and now all is well 
Fortunately I read your post so I took it all in stride . The good news even though he had the itchies and lickies - the suture line is fine ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good to hear! I thought we'd be able to avoid the collar too, but Ricky just kept on licking.  It got red, but he didn't need anything, just that dreaded hard plastic collar. Glad to hear there's a softer option - had never heard of that! Mind you,.... here's hoping I'll never have to get one!

Are Ahnold's stitches dissolving or will they need to be removed?

Our #2 just had his surgery last Wed. and I heard he isn't licking which is great. I'm sure by Sunday, when we pick him up, he'll be just fine.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cosmosmom, so glad to hear the sutures are OK. That blow up collar sounds really neat - and serves a dual purpose. 

Ahnold's father got the "itchies & lickies" too and had to wear a collar for over two weeks because of it. Those two are both stinkers!!! Gotta love 'em! 

You're a great mom to those boys!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was really good when he was neutered. Vet sent us home with pain meds, but didn't have to use them. Had a collar also, but took it off. He never even bothered with the stitches. He's such a good boy  

I think Shelby will be the opposite when she is spayed.  She will probably need the meds and collar.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You know they are like children . Each one gets the chicken pox and each one has a different experience - same thing here My first dog Asta never had a problem with the itchies and lickies he was just irritated and depressed because he had lost something he was very proud of ..
Cosmo took it all in stride - did try to lick a couple of times and he was reprimanded and he stopped . He did not whine or seem to be in much pain .
Ahnold seemed to have a little discomfort - relieved by his meds then he got the lickies and itchies . He would whime when he had discomfort and I would give him his pill . He took it like a champ in some cream cheese . He was so cute after he had his setback he would let me look at it and put the cream on . Not one whine or complaint -totally compliant . 
The sutures were absorbed so that was great no suture removal . Both incisions are small and look nice .. 
Today they were busy boys found a dead mouse and that was great until Mom found out about it !


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cosmomsmom - a little mouse is not so bad, compared to Romeo and Brandy dragging in a dead rat!!! Oh, and fighting for the right to carry it the whole time. Thankfully my son was home and he took care of everything. lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rats & Mice are easy. My friends havanese brought a rabbit (1/2 alive) into the house. No one wanted to touch it, the pup wanted no one to get near it, it was hilarious (of course not for the bunny). They finally caught it in a blanket & put it back outside the fence area where it died. 4 weeks later, he got another one!!!! So now when they want to get him to come in, they trick him and say "come see the bunny" and he comes runnin


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Boy, and here I thought Havanese were suppose to be companion dogs!!!


----------

